# I got a good wife



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

She cooked this for me tonite!










Then gave me these. I luv me some peeps!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I love peeps. Spaghetti looks good too.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Man.,...it was GREAT up until the Peeps.....lol


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

peeps are great when they are stale, crunchy, yum


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yes sir that looks great and she is really being good to you....


----------

